
Payment Apps - AbatPay
What&#x27;s the payment app with the best buyer and seller protection feature?
======
chrischen
PayPal. Is it not the only payment app with protections? Otherwise all credit
card use is also protected, even if you just _don’t want to pay_.

~~~
AbatPay
What do you think of abatpay.com?

~~~
mtmail
Please don't post questions just to point to your own service.

